# [OT] Auguroni al nuovo moderatore

## fedeliallalinea

Complimenti randomaze te lo sei meritato

----------

## MyZelF

eh già... bravo randomaze!

----------

## sorchino

Già, nessuno meritava la carica più di lui al momento imho  :Smile: 

Complimenti.

----------

## lopio

GRANDE GRANDE   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

angurie randomaze

----------

## Cazzantonio

Complimenti vivissimi!   :Very Happy: 

Come mai non viene ancora scritto in cima però?

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

naturale continuazione di un ottimo lavoro che hai sempre svolto.

confido molto in te. in bocca al lupo  :Smile: 

----------

## motaboy

MITTICCO! Complimentoni!

----------

## gutter

Auguri anche da parte mia a randomaze   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

compliments   :Cool: 

----------

## neon

Buona moderazione  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

compliments! quale sarà il tuo slogan "più pilo per tutti"? ciao!

----------

## xchris

ottima decisione!!!

non potevi scegliere meglio  :Smile: 

complimenti  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Dhaki

Grande!! Complimentoni Randomaze   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## n3m0

Bella randomaze!

----------

## federico

Uno che si e' sembre sbattuto se lo meritava. Bella li !

----------

## masterbrian

Risposte sempre precise e gentili, ogni volta che ho avuto modo di leggerti. Complimenti te lo sei meritato!

----------

## randomaze

Uh, grazie a tutti  :Very Happy: 

 :Twisted Evil:  spero che sarete sempre gentili quando inizio a bloccare topic  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Benve

Complimenti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xchris

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  spero che sarete sempre gentili quando inizio a bloccare topic 

 

vedremo di testarti allora   :Twisted Evil:   :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## Manuelixm

Complimenti anche da parte mia (D)(D)(D)

----------

## Aleksandra

Complimenti vivissimi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   applausi a profusione   :Wink:   buon lavoro!!

----------

## zUgLiO

Ti dona il verde   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Bonny

Mi aggiungo anch'io ai complimenti ! Buon lavoro, vedo che qui ce ne è sempre tanto.

 :Smile: 

----------

## effeuno

Complimenti anche da parte mia.

.... Il verde è un bel colore e pienamente meritato!!!

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

compliments very much  :Surprised: 

----------

## oRDeX

Penso chetutta la comunità sia sempre felice di avere nuova gente che la guidi   :Wink:   :Wink: 

AUGURONII

----------

## codadilupo

nghee'''... nghe''.... vojo vedere randomaze in verde anch'io  :Sad: 

P.S.: ora ti tocca pagare da bere   :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

mh..Coda a quando il prox GentooPub?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> nghee'''... nghe''.... vojo vedere randomaze in verde anch'io 

 

Io é tutta la vita che vedo verde: le tasche il conto in banca  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Quote:*   

> P.S.: ora ti tocca pagare da bere   

 

Uh, questa cosa non era nella policy del moderatore...

----------

## teknux

auguri meritati anche da parte mia  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Complimenti randomaze te lo sei meritato

 

Ma dormite tutti in piedi?

Randomaze ci modera da alcuni millenni, e ve ne accorgete solo ora?

Comunque complimenti, e non solo per cantare nel coro.

----------

## Raffo

che lo sforzo sia con te....ehm volevo dire, buon lavoro e complimenti!  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## shev

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Randomaze ci modera da alcuni millenni, e ve ne accorgete solo ora?

 

Quoto in pieno, non a caso l'abbiamo messo "a contratto". Così ora può sgobbare anche con interventi di pulitura, correzioni etc etc etc  :Twisted Evil: 

Benvenuto tra noi  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

complimenti randomaze. Io ti consideravo gia' "un moderatore"   :Cool: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

RAN-DO-MA-ZE!!!

MITTTICO!

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Randomaze ci modera da alcuni millenni, e ve ne accorgete solo ora?

 

 :Laughing:  Si, ricordo che un paio di millenni fa eravamo io cloc3 e Alessander_Magnum (a dire il vero per un breve periodo abbiamo avuto anche una fanciulla che si faceva chiamare Kleopatra)  :Laughing: 

Ritornando un attimo serio, più che altro fino ad oggi ho tenuto un comportamento che ritengo abbastanza normale per chi chi frequenta il forum quotidianamente e non solo nel momento in cui ha dei problemi nel suo PC di casa, ovvero facevo da suggeritore per gli utenti sugegrendo di cambiare il titolo del topic, di non andare OT e simili e, se necessario inviavo un pm e/o mail a qualche moderatore per chiedergli di tenere sotto controllo qualcosa di "strano"; dopotutto ho sempre pensato che lo status di moderatore comporta solo un paio di bottoncini in più nell'interfaccia e non il dono dell'ubiquità o uno stipendio (se invece l'unbiquità e lo stipendio  fanno parte della nomina a moderatore fatemi sapere dove sporgere reclamo perché nel mio pacco non erano compresi  :Twisted Evil: )

Certo mi piacerebbe continuare a tenere lo stesso comportamento da suggeritore e non dover mai usare quei bottoncini che mi sono magicamente apparsi nell'interfaccia (anche se aimè, ho già scoperto come si chiude un post duplicato  :Sad:  )

P.S. Spero di non essere stato troppo cattivo in passato e, sopratutto, di non esserlo in futuro... nel qual caso mi aspetto che qualcuno me lo faccia notare senza farsi troppi problemi!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Auguroni al nuovo moderatore (beh cercate se siete curiosi  :Razz:  )

----------

## lavish

GUTTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AUGURIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Eri proprio la persona piu' adatta atm, davvero!

Good luck!

@ fedeliallalinea (Mica dicerlo eh?  :Razz:  man moderator && moderator --list ?  :Razz:  )

----------

## codarin

Non si può che concordare, oh randomaze moderaci tu!

Buon lavoro!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Non si può che concordare, oh randomaze moderaci tu!

 

ehmmm... lui lo e' gia' da un pezzo. Leggi il post sopra al tuo per sapere chi e' il nuovo  :Razz: 

----------

## maiosyet

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Non si può che concordare, oh randomaze moderaci tu!
> 
> Buon lavoro!

 

Si ma il nuovo moderatore è Gutter, randomaze lo è già da un pezzo  :Cool: 

----------

## mouser

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Non si può che concordare, oh randomaze moderaci tu!
> 
> 

 

mi sa che ti sei perso un pezzo....  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Complimenti gutter!!!!! Anche a te il verde dona parecchio...

Un augurio di buon lavoro

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

auguroni gutter!!

----------

## codarin

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

Ehm ehm Posso sparire? In verità mi sembrava un poco strano...  

Cancellatemi l'account...  bruciatemi il PC. ... disinstallatemi la gentoo....

Auguri a te o Gutter...  

e scusate la ca**ata... chiedo venia, attendo perdono....

Comunque, tanto per tirarmi fuori dal "pantano" Bravo Anche Randomaze, ops e Fedeli, e... bravi tutti e basta.

Mi state già disinstallando la gentoo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codarin wrote:*   

> e scusate la ca**ata... chiedo venia, attendo perdono....

 

Tranquillo capita a tutti di sbagliare  :Wink: 

----------

## comio

auguri gutter!!!!

----------

## knefas

ciao gutter, congratulazioni!  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Grande gutter!   :Very Happy:   Auguri e buon lavoro   :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *codarin wrote:*   

> Mi state già disinstallando la gentoo?

 

No quello mai... ti stiamo solo "sommergendo" le glibc  :Twisted Evil: 

 :Razz: 

Ritornando IT complimenti a gutter  :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Complimenti randomaze te lo sei meritato

 

Vedo che la nuova linea anti-ot e anti no-post-inutili sta diventando oltremodo sparagnina.   :Very Happy: 

Gutter - grazie, complimenti, auguri e, mi raccomando: sii buono!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Vedo che la nuova linea anti-ot e anti no-post-inutili sta diventando oltremodo sparagnina.   

 

Scusa ma il mio italiano e' molto limitato... che vorresti dire?

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*    sparagnina  
> 
> Scusa ma il mio italiano e' molto limitato... che vorresti dire?

 

In effetti, ora che ci rifletto, credo di aver usato un'espressione di origine friulana che ben pochi possono apprezzare. Sparagnà = risparmiare, ma oltre misura.

Volevo ironizzare benevolmente sul risparmio di un nuovo topic, operato attaccando gutter a randomaze.

----------

## paperp

Auguroni di benvenuto!!!!!!!!

Sii bravo eh!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## iridium103

A U G U R I.. per il tuo nuovo posticino da mod.. e per il tuo aumento del workload che questo comporta  :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

Ma ora che ci penso.... non abbiamo nemmeno un MOD italiano???

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

(ragazzi scherzo lo sapete  :Razz:  )

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ma ora che ci penso.... non abbiamo nemmeno un MOD italiano???

 

Beh, eliminando gli isolani, i padani e gli svizzeri resterebbe cerri  :Wink: 

EDIT: una precisazione: gli isolani, il padano e lo svizzero.  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## Cerberos86

complimentoni!   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bella gutter, buon lavoro!

----------

## shev

Grande gutter, buon lavoro!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## stuart

complimenti a gutter, ottima scelta

----------

## lopio

mitico gutter buon lavoro !!!!!!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dhaki

Bella lì, buon lavoro gutter   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Grazie a tutti.   :Very Happy: 

Mi fa davvero piacere di essere stato accolto bene dalla gente del forum   :Very Happy: 

Spero di fare del mio meglio.

P.S.: Si vede che sono di poche parole   :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> P.S.: Si vede che sono di poche parole  

 

visto che siamo in campagna elettorale fra un po'...

FATTI, NON PAROLE!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

Ma non era:

Fatti! Non pugnette! 

----------

## unarana

Tanti auguri al mio concittadino   :Smile: 

Ciao   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## lavish

@gutter: ahahahahah!!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> gli isolani

 

uh????????????

GG gutter!

----------

## Benve

Auguri   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Buon lavoro

----------

## xchris

mi era proprio sfuggita questa news!!!

complimenti  :Smile:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## wildancer

hehhhehe m'ha appena risporto ad un post e non l'avevo notato... Beh Grande gutter, buon lavoro!   :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

complimenti e buon lavoro anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Complimenti gutter  :Wink: 

----------

## TheuS

Auguroni vivissimi anche da parte mia... in bocca al lupo!!!!

----------

## earcar

Hey gutter auguroni e complimenti per il tuo nuovo compito!!!

Complimenti anche a tutti gli altri moderatori molto attivi precisi e veloci.

Però nn permettetevi di chiudermi i miei thread, capito???  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Razz:   :Razz:  Scherzo!! Cercherò anch'io di fare il mio meglio agevolandovi un pò ed evitandio gli OT.

PS: w questa community!!!

--earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## alexzndr

Complimentoni!  :Smile: 

----------

## jikko

anche da parte mia gutter, buon lavoro ^^

----------

## silian87

Auguri anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## Bengio

Bravo GUTTER!!

Auguroni, queste si che sono soddisfazioni  :Very Happy: 

regards,

Bengio

----------

## lan

AUGURONI anche da parte mia!!!!! :D

----------

## gutter

Un augurio ai due nuovi moderatori: lavish e Cazzantonio.

Un saluto invece va a fedeliallalinea che ringrazio per tutto quando ha fatto e per tutto il tempo dedicato a questo forum.

Gutter

----------

## .:deadhead:.

EVVIVA!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Complimenti!

----------

## shogun_panda

Prima di tutto, auguroni a tutti!  :Very Happy: 

Ora...una piccola curiosità...Premettendo che non voglio nè posso (almeno non prima di 2^32 anni) diventare moderatore ma...

Come ci si diventa? Cioè...chi è che decide? Ribadisco...Giusto una curiosità molto personale...

Ah, salutoni a fedeli...Hai fatto molto per il forum complimentoni! Ora non ti resta che raggiungere il primo posto in classifica assoluta di messaggi! Te ne mancano circa...1500! Impegnati, eh?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

Grazie a tutti   :Surprised: 

Grazie anche a fedeliallalinea  e un grosso in bocca al lupo per la sua real life!

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> Come ci si diventa? Cioè...chi è che decide? Ribadisco...Giusto una curiosità molto personale...

 

Beh, bisogna essere molto facoltosi per permettersi di pagare certe somme...   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, sono gli altri mods a decidere   :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Auguri ai nuovi moderatori!

----------

## cloc3

Grazie fedeli.

E in bocca ai lupo ai nuovi.

 :Smile: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Tantissimi complimenti ragazzi, è da un po' che manco, ma ritornando queste notizie mi fanno immenso piacere, un po' meno per l'uscita di fedeliallalinea, ma così è la vita.   :Laughing: 

Manu.

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Un saluto invece va a fedeliallalinea che ringrazio per tutto quando ha fatto e per tutto il tempo dedicato a questo forum.
> 
> 

 

Veramente...!!!!

Complimenti ai nuovi 2 mods  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## RexRocker

ebbravo randomaze!!!

complimenti anche da parte mia  :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

Un salutone e un grande ringraziamento a fedeliallalinea anche da parte mia!

E complimenti ai 2 nuovi moderatori!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tiro

auguroni a nuovi...!   :Laughing: 

fedeli...mi mancherai!!!

----------

## crisandbea

auguroni anche da parte mia ai nuovi moderatori.  ed in bocca al lupo..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Onip

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Un saluto invece va a fedeliallalinea che ringrazio per tutto quando ha fatto e per tutto il tempo dedicato a questo forum. 

 

Ri-quoto

In bocca al lupo ai nuovi mod, specialmente adesso perchè con l'installer grafico che prima o poi arriverà ci saranno milioni di utenti novelli da educare all'uso del forum e da tenere a bada...   :Wink: 

----------

## pava_rulez

Auguri anche da parte mia ai due nuovi moderatori! Devo dire che ogni volta che ho chiesto loro un aiuto non si sono mai tirati indietro e si sono sempre dimostrati gentilissimi e molto preparati...

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, bisogna essere molto facoltosi per permettersi di pagare certe somme...  
> 
> 

 

... che ancora non ho visto sul mio conto   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## lavish

Ah dimenticavo... auguroni a Cazzantonio  :Smile: 

@ gutter: come no   :Confused:   :Laughing: 

----------

## earcar

Grazie fedeliallalinea per quello che hai fatto per il forum e i suoi utenti..!!

e complimenti ai nuovi mods  :Very Happy: 

Buon lavoro ragazzi   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

----------

## SonOfTheStage

Auguri e complimenti a lavish e Cazzantonio  :Smile: 

Buon lavoro   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

benvenuto lavish sono contento che tu sia diventato mod 

adesso potro' romperti le scatole come faccio con il povero gutter :PPP

----------

## shev

In bocca al lupo ai nuovi ma soprattutto un enorme grazie ed un caloroso "arrivederci" a fedeli: preziosissimo aiuto in questi anni, presenza seria, competente e costante.

Per chi chiedeva come diventare moderatori: lo scelgono i moderatori in carica, scegliendo non per simpatie personali ma in base alla presenza dei vari candidati, alla competenza, alle doti di civiltà, autocontrollo e serietà dimostrate. Soprattutto queste ultime: per moderare un forum bisogna essere in grado prima di tutto di moderare se stessi  :Smile: 

----------

## Luca89

Anche da parte mia un augurio ai nuovi moderatori  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Gtazie a tutti  e complimenti anche a lavish ovviamente   :Wink: 

Mi dispiace per fedeliallalinea che è stato uno dei pilastri su cui si poggiava questo forum   :Crying or Very sad:  Auguri anche a lui   :Very Happy: 

Sinceramente spero di essere all'altezza del compito, anche perché sostituire fedeliallalinea non sarà affatto semplice   :Rolling Eyes:  Confido nell'aiuto del forum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

auguroni ai nuovi moderatori e un caldo saluto a fedeli   :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

Un salutone e complimenti vivissimi a tutti per il lavoro svolto...confidiamo tutti in voi per migliorare questo forum già perfetto.......

ora rimboccatevi le maniche e AL LAVORO!!!!!!

 :Laughing: 

Lele

----------

## neryo

Complimenti e Buon lavoro ai nuovi Mods!   :Wink: 

----------

## N|ghTm4r3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Sinceramente spero di essere all'altezza del compito, anche perché sostituire fedeliallalinea non sarà affatto semplice  Confido nell'aiuto del forum 

 

Per questo ci sn state 2 promozioni  :Very Happy: 

Scherzo  :Very Happy:  tanti auguri ragazzi e buon lavoro!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prima di tutto faccio i complimenti ai due nuovi moderatori sono piu' che certo che sono all'altezza (anzi saranno meglio di me sicuramente)! 

Ringrazio anche tutta la comunita' per le belle parole che mi sono state dette, grazie... grazie davvero, non so che altro dire.

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Beh, bisogna essere molto facoltosi per permettersi di pagare certe somme...   

 

A proposito, nella mia banca stanno ancora spettando l'accredito  :Laughing: 

In bocca al lupo a entrambi. Ne avrete bisgno  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Sasdo

Beh, che dire, in bocca al lupo ai nuovi mod!

----------

## gutter

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In bocca al lupo a entrambi. Ne avrete bisgno   

 

In questo modo li speventi prima ancora di iniziare   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> In bocca al lupo a entrambi. Ne avrete bisgno    
> 
> In questo modo li speventi prima ancora di iniziare    

 

Beh ormai hanno firmato e non possono tirarsi indietro... altrimenti perdono la caparra  :Wink: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *N|ghTm4r3 wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   Sinceramente spero di essere all'altezza del compito, anche perché sostituire fedeliallalinea non sarà affatto semplice  Confido nell'aiuto del forum  
> 
> Per questo ci sn state 2 promozioni  

 

Esatto  :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte, auguri e buon lavoro   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mouser

Cribbio, non posso assentarmi per un giorno dal forum che salta fuori un casino..... fedeli se ne va, lavish e cazzantonio diventano mod.....

Ma che avete le telecamere in casa mia????  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Comunque un augurio di buona moderazione ai nuovi venuti!!!

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## fabius

Ringraziamento doveroso a fedeliallalinea (il primo che ha risposto ad un mio post  :Crying or Very sad: ) e buon lavoro alle nuove leve   :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

Un in bocca al lupo ai nuovi moderatori anche da parte mia!

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

Complimenti ai nuovi moderatori!!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## comio

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> Complimenti ai nuovi moderatori!!!  

 Compliments!

----------

## n3m0

Cavoli, Fedeli non è più moderatore. Fa troppo strano  :Smile: 

Non posso mancare troppo su sto forum che capitano sti fatti strani  :Wink: 

Cmq in bocca al lupo per il lavoro ai nuovi, e in bocca al lupo per tutto il resto a Fedeli, che Fedele lo è davvero, al forum  :Wink: 

----------

## lopio

Non mi par vero che fedeliallalinea non sia piu' mod. Anche io lo ringrazio di cuore per tutto quanto...

Sono felice per i 2 nuovi moderatori anche loro 2 GRANDI !!!  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Cribbio, non posso assentarmi per un giorno dal forum che salta fuori un casino..... fedeli se ne va, lavish e cazzantonio diventano mod.....

  cavolo, anche io mi sono assentato una settimana... (le mie sudate ferie... Praga è bellissima!) ...torno e mi ritrovo una mezza rivoluzione. comunque pure io mi aggiungo ai ringraziamenti per fedeli, sempre presente e affidabile, spero che gli impegni che lo hanno allontanato dal forum lo riempiano di gioia e riconoscenza come quella che io mi sento di dargli per tutto quello che ha fatto per tutti noi.

infine un augurio anche per Cazzantonio e lavish, nella certezza che siano clementi con noi teste calde che non sappiamo tenere a freno le nostre dita che scorrono veloci sulla tastiera come tanti piccoli pugnali pronti a creare nuovi flame in men che non si dica...   :Twisted Evil: 

 :Laughing:  scherzavo ...   :Laughing: 

comunque... un in bocca al lupo anche a voi!

----------

## Anthony55789

Quoto come gli altri user del forum, dopo alcuni giorni che mi sono assentato dal forum è successo una vera e propria rivoluzione  :Laughing: 

Auguroni per i nuovi mod.  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Moved from Italian to Off Topic.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Auguri al nuovo moderatore!!!  :Very Happy: 

Complimenti makoomba e benvenuto a bordo!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Yuppy yeah!! Auguri, in bocca al lupo, ed usa il guanto di velluto con saggezza con chi sbaglia : quello di cilicio lo usano già in molti  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

Congratulazioni   :Wink: 

----------

## makoomba

grazie.

ps.

se vi sparisce qualche post/3d, sono io che faccio pratica.

----------

## cloc3

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Complimenti makoomba e benvenuto a bordo! 

 

Ecco perché makoomba si sentiva poco da un mesetto a questa parte.

Faceva quarantena nel deserto prima della missione...  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Aguri anche da parte mia.

----------

## PboY

o mio dio che avete fatto   :Shocked: 

hahah gratz makoomba   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Deus Ex

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeè! Grande Makoomba!!

----------

## knefas

Hei, buon lavoro!  :Smile: 

----------

## makoomba

 *PboY wrote:*   

> o mio dio che avete fatto  

 

l'altro me asda e dice che tu comprenderai

@cloc3

la moderazione richiede saggezza e la saggezza si raggiunge solo dopo un mese dedicato a sesso e alcol.

mi sono sacrificato per voi, spero lo apprezziate.

----------

## comio

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Auguri al nuovo moderatore!!! 
> 
> Complimenti makoomba e benvenuto a bordo! 

 

Happy moderation to you makoomba

----------

## ercoppa

buon lavoro

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> la moderazione richiede saggezza e la saggezza si raggiunge solo dopo un mese dedicato a sesso e alcol.
> 
> mi sono sacrificato per voi, spero lo apprezziate.

 

Bravo vedo che segui la mia stessa filosofia   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fctk

buon lavoro, makoomba!

----------

## Ic3M4n

visto che è stato eletto il nuovo papa  :Wink:  colgo l'occasione per far i miei più sinceri auguri per un buon operato anche a !equilibrium che ho visto che da poco ha fatto un salto di classe e si è evoluto in moderatore.

adesso però sappi che devi passare più tempo sul forum rispetto a quanto hai fatto fin'ora  :Wink: 

in bocca al lupo!

----------

## lavish

Mi ricordavo di questo thread, ma non avevo voglia di mettermi a cercarlo   :Laughing:  Grazie Ic3M4n per lo sbattimento  :Wink: 

Auguroni !equilibrium!!

----------

## gutter

Auguri a !equilibrium!!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mouser

Bhè, che dire..... c'è un ricambio ad una velocità impressionante!

In bocca al lupo !equilibrium, cercherò di renderti la moderazione impossible BWA BWA BWA BWA   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Scherzo, ovviamente  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

Hail to !equilibrium  :Cool: 

----------

## !equilibrium

grazie a tutti per gli auguri!

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> adesso però sappi che devi passare più tempo sul forum rispetto a quanto hai fatto fin'ora 

 

come disse a suo tempo @makoomba: "la moderazione richiede saggezza e la saggezza si raggiunge solo dopo un mese dedicato a sesso e alcol. mi sono sacrificato per voi, spero lo apprezziate."

sono stato assente nell'ultimo periodo a seguito della preparazione spirituale per l'incarico di mod, ergo, anche io come makoomba mi sono sacrificato per il bene della community!  :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> mi sono sacrificato per il bene della community!  

 

non so voi. ma io comincio a preoccuparmi.

----------

## ercoppa

Complimenti !equilibrium!   :Razz: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

buon lavoro!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## riverdragon

Ebbravo equilibrium! ...ho giusto un paio di thread che ti aspettano   :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

Auguri vivissimi anche da parte mia  

A Makoomba ed !Equilibrium

Buon Lavoro

ciauz    :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

tanti auguri (di buon lavoro   :Laughing:  ) al nuovo mod...!

PS: raggiungere la "saggezza" senza fare il mod...si puo' fare lo stesso....   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

complimenti !equilibrium!

e buon lavoro!

----------

## randomaze

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> PS: raggiungere la "saggezza" senza fare il mod...si puo' fare lo stesso....  

 

Certo, ma se accetti il posto da moderatore sicuramente non hai raggiunta  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cerri

Bravo!

Ma io aspetto ancora i 50 per la segnalazione...   :Cool: 

bugia

----------

## randomaze

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Bravo!
> 
> Ma io aspetto ancora i 50 per la segnalazione...   

 

Abbiamo dato tutto a shev... lamentati con lui  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *cerri wrote:*   

> *

 

... chi si rivede   :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

eheheh ciao gutter...

randomaze: e che c'entra shev!??! I miei 50 li voglio!!!!   :Razz: 

----------

## randomaze

 *cerri wrote:*   

> randomaze: e che c'entra shev!??! I miei 50 li voglio!!!!  

 

Mah.... aveva detto dateli a me che a lui ci penso io....  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   randomaze: e che c'entra shev!??! I miei 50 li voglio!!!!   
> 
> Mah.... aveva detto dateli a me che a lui ci penso io.... 

 

come? quei due vecchioni, maneggiavano già gli euro?

 :Laughing: 

non radiatemi. non ho saputo resistere

----------

## cerri

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> come? quei due vecchioni, maneggiavano già gli euro?
> 
> non radiatemi. non ho saputo resistere

 

ARGH

Dov'è?!?!? DOV'è?!?!?!? VOGLIO IL TASTO "BRUCIALO VIVO"!!!!

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *cloc3 wrote:*   come? quei due vecchioni, maneggiavano già gli euro?
> 
> non radiatemi. non ho saputo resistere 
> 
> ARGH
> ...

 

 ■ш   s t r a n o .   t u t t o   q u e l l o   c h e   s c r i v e   a p p a r e   i n   u n   m o d o   d i v e r s o   d a l   s o l i t o . 

 c h e   m i   a b b i a n o   f u l m i n a t o   l ' a c c o u n t ?

----------

## Kernel78

Se qualcuno vuole adorare il vostro nuovo dio si senta pure libero di farlo  :Cool: 

<ammicca indicando il suo stato di Moderatore>

EDIT:Ovviamente grazie a tutti i moderatori per avermi accettato e ad !equilibrium per avermi proposto  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

 :Shocked: 

complimenti!

ps:alla fine lo sai che ti voglio bene!!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> 
> 
> complimenti!
> 
> ps:alla fine lo sai che ti voglio bene!!!

 

Grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Anche tu pensi di smettere di scrivere entro qualche mese?  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Anche tu pensi di smettere di scrivere entro qualche mese? 

 

io mi sono portato avanti e ho smesso di scrivere già da qualche mese  :Laughing: 

----------

## Scen

Grande Kernel78   :Cool: 

Non vedo l'ora di godermi lo spettacolo della tua ascia bimani insanguinata che si abbatte sui poveri utenti incauti ed inermi che non postano in modo corretto nel forum  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

/me immune agli attacchi "melee" in quanto ha raggiunto il livello semi-divino di "Developer"  :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> <ammicca indicando il suo stato di Moderatore>
> 
> 

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:   :Embarassed:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Sad:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:   :Embarassed:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Sad:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

grep -vE '(^[[:space:]]*($|(#|!|;|//)))'   :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:   :Embarassed:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Sad:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:   :Embarassed:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Sad:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Idea:   :Embarassed:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Smile:   :Sad:   :Surprised:   :Shocked:   :Mad:   :Mad: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> <ammicca indicando il suo stato di Moderatore>
> 
>  
> ...

 

emoticons a profusione anche a te  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Se qualcuno vuole adorare il vostro nuovo dio si senta pure libero di farlo 
> 
> <ammicca indicando il suo stato di Moderatore>

   :Shocked:  poveri noi proprio stù scassambrella...  :Laughing: 

Colgo l'occasione per ricordare che ho riportato un post qualche settimana fa ed ancora non è stato rimosso, messo alla berlina, crocefisso in sala mensa etc.

al lavoro, schiavo...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Se qualcuno vuole adorare il vostro nuovo dio si senta pure libero di farlo 
> 
> <ammicca indicando il suo stato di Moderatore>   poveri noi proprio stù scassambrella... 
> 
> Colgo l'occasione per ricordare che ho riportato un post qualche settimana fa ed ancora non è stato rimosso, messo alla berlina, crocefisso in sala mensa etc.
> ...

 

aspetta solo un attimo, prima devo girare la richiesta di bannarti ai mod internazionali  :Laughing: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> prima devo girare la richiesta di bannarti ai mod internazionali 

 ma non è che ce l'hai ancora per l'essermi preso gioco di te quando sei caduto con tutti i panni nello scorso pesce d'aprile?  :Twisted Evil: 

In ogni caso farò intervenire la protezione animali, sei avvisato.

[serio]mi pare che ci sia un problema compari come moderatore solo per il forum principale italiano, verifica[/serio]

----------

## Kernel78

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ma non è che ce l'hai ancora per l'essermi preso gioco di te quando sei caduto con tutti i panni nello scorso pesce d'aprile? 
> 
> 

 

ma cosa, sono fiero di aver contribuito all'ottima riuscita dello scherzo  :Laughing: 

alla prima che mi combini ti sbrano  :Twisted Evil:  

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [serio]mi pare che ci sia un problema compari come moderatore solo per il forum principale italiano, verifica[/serio]

 

si, ci sono alcuni problemi che abbiamo sottoposto ai mod internazionali, evidentemente si sono dimenticati qualcosa  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> *

 

Benvenuto  :Wink: 

/me va di fretta ma crede di ricordare che ci fosse un thread usato per dare il benvenuto ai nuovi moderatori e per salutare i vecchi.

/me lascia a Kernel78 come compito a casa quello di cercare il suddetto thread   :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

come già detto sopra... iniziamo bene...  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> come già detto sopra... iniziamo bene... 

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## crisandbea

Auguri ed in Bocca al Lupo al nuovo mod   Kernel78 , mi raccomando fai il bravo   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

Chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera   :Wink: 

Non credo di aver mai visto così tanti post bloccati, ora resta da capire se sei tu troppo severo o c'è troppa gente che chiede aiuto su come far funzionare windows.

In ogni caso in bocca al lupo.

----------

## ercoppa

Complimenti Kernel78! Scrivo poco, ma leggo sempre, incarico meritato   :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> resta da capire se sei tu troppo severo

 

no no, stavo solo provando i pulsanti per le funzioni di moderazione  :Laughing: 

----------

## Onip

compliments   :Laughing: 

----------

## flocchini

vedo ora, complimenti  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Ogni tanto metto un grazie per coloro che se ne accorgono con calma  :Wink: 

----------

## mack1

Complimenti Kernel78   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## lavish

riauguri anche qui in pubblico al nuovo mod  :Smile: 

----------

## ckx3009

auguroni e buono "sbattimento"  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> incarico meritato  

 

come non quotare?  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

Grazie per gli auguri, mi fa proprio molto piacere riceverne così tanti che ho deciso di graziare dalla mia moderazione chi me ne farà di più  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> EDIT:Ovviamente grazie a tutti i moderatori per avermi accettato e ad !equilibrium per avermi proposto 

 

sì sì, ho capito! ti devo pagare i 100€ che ti ho promesso in cambio dei complimenti... ora però manda via i due gambizzatori che hai inviato per riscuotere e che stanno bivaccando nel mio giardino da due settimane   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  !!

p.s.: welcome aboard!

----------

## randomaze

 *!equilibrium wrote:*   

> sì sì, ho capito! ti devo pagare i 100€ che ti ho promesso in cambio dei complimenti... ora però manda via i due gambizzatori che hai inviato per riscuotere e che stanno bivaccando nel mio giardino da due settimane    !!

 

Vi ricordo che tutte queste transazioni sono soggette a imposta del 50% da versare al sottoscritto  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## cloc3

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> da versare al sottoscritto 

 

che, ovviamente, sono io.

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## grifone87

Complimenti anche da parte mia.

----------

## Kernel78

Ok, ho moderato talmente intensamente che mi sono già guadagnato due settimane di vacanze  :Cool: 

Ci si vede a metà luglio, ciao a tutti.

----------

## Tigerwalk

anche se in ritardo, mi associo ai complimenti a Kernel78 per l'incarico di moderatore!

Buon e proficuo lavoro!

----------

